# Reintroducing AAS when coming back from an injury



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

I am forced to take off 5 months of training, which really sucks. I'm keeping a clean diet with high protein in the meantime. When it's time to train again, how soon do people usually reintroduce AAS? I'm going to use a very small amount just to activate muscle memory before going back to my TRT dose


----------



## over9cc (Aug 25, 2014)

i dont have much experience on time off then jumping back on AAS after but i would assume 3-4weeks of training before.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 25, 2014)

Why would you stop your trt dose?


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

Maijah said:


> Why would you stop your trt dose?



I'm not stopping it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2014)

Details on the injury?


----------



## Maijah (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I'm not stopping it.


Oh my bad, I thought I read it that way.


----------



## shenky (Aug 25, 2014)

First of all, you don't need AAS to " activate" your muscle memory.

Secondly, I'd train without AAS as long as it takes you to learn how to work around Your injury.

I personally tore my labrum in my shoulder last year and spent nearly 2 months rehabbing it only and two month learning how to train with my new injury before I started dosing steroids again and I'm still learning my limits.

I also didn't start using steroids again until I knew that it would be worth my time; for a while I wasn't able to do any upper body exercises, aside from tricep / bicep specific ones

I know the feeling of wanting to jump back in head first, but don't do it


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Details on the injury?



They had to remove something near my heart and replace it. It's not nearly as bad as it sounds, but I did have surgery.



Maijah said:


> Oh my bad, I thought I read it that way.



No worries, sorry for the confusion.



shenky said:


> First of all, you don't need AAS to " activate" your muscle memory.
> 
> Secondly, I'd train without AAS as long as it takes you to learn how to work around Your injury.
> 
> ...



First of all, thank you for chiming in.

I know muscle memory will happen on my prescribed TRT dose, but would certainly be limited. I wanted to add 50mg tren ED and keep my test at 150mg per week. I'm actually fine if I don't get back all the way to before, but would like to get back most of it, and feel that should be enough to make me satisfied.

I have a feeling it will be a "go by feel" thing and I'll know when I'm ready to add any anabolics. This isn't something I'll have to train around. I have to sit around and wait to be 100% before coming back to train.

How much muscle did you make up in those two months before dosing steroids again?


----------



## stonetag (Aug 25, 2014)

shenky said:


> First of all, you don't need AAS to " activate" your muscle memory.
> 
> Secondly, I'd train without AAS as long as it takes you to learn how to work around Your injury.
> 
> ...


 Listen to shenky bro, aas will mask the injury as to feeling like it's ok, when in reality you are compounding the problem.


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Listen to shenky bro, aas will mask the injury as to feeling like it's ok, when in reality you are compounding the problem.



I think you're confused by what I am asking. I don't have any intention of jumping back into AAS on day one. I'm simply wondering how long before I should.


----------



## shenky (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> They had to remove something near my heart and replace it. It's not nearly as bad as it sounds, but I did have surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a bit. I was gaining enough that people asked me If I was on gear. I would have waited longer before using steroids again, if I could do it all over again.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2014)

I would stay on your TRT dose the whole time, that's what I did when healing from my surgery. The when I was able to get back into the gym, I restarted my cycle


----------



## stonetag (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I think you're confused by what I am asking. I don't have any intention of jumping back into AAS on day one. I'm simply wondering how long before I should.


I agree, I AM a very confused individual, with gentle guidance and medication I hope to overcome this condition.


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I would stay on your TRT dose the whole time, that's what I did when healing from my surgery. The when I was able to get back into the gym, I restarted my cycle



I am not stopping TRT.

So you restarted your cycle on day 1 back from the gym? How fast did you regain your muscle?

Thanks


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I am not stopping TRT.
> 
> So you restarted your cycle on day 1 back from the gym? How fast did you regain your muscle?
> 
> Thanks



Well, I was on a cycle when I was due for surgery (I stopped a week prior to and was only down 8-9 weeks) so strength was still up and I don't really lose muscle when "off" just water  Yes, I restarted day of and it was the normal 3-4 weeks to kick in.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I think you're confused by what I am asking. I don't have any intention of jumping back into AAS on day one. I'm simply wondering how long before I should.



I've dealt with numerous and I mean numerous injuries and surgeries. Melting down some aft after surgeries and building back up in between them.  I've repeated that cycle many times. So I'd say I know quit a bit about using AAS after injuries. 
If I'm understanding you correctly because I'm not as bright as my buddy stone. Lol. 
If you have not trained in 5 months, you have to realize that muscles have atrophied and  tendons have weakens. The worse thing that anyone could do is a to use AAS immediately after, which could result in another injury by increasing your strength beyond what your muscles and tendons are capable of handling yet. 
So how long should out wait before you start again,....it s hard to say and be specific because it can very depending on the injury and you're physical condition but I would say in your case a good 2 months of consistent training maybe 3. Build you're strength back up, get your body used to lifting again and when you feel comfortable with no pain and you give your body the time to condition back up, then you should be ok to do another cycle. 
Do it too soon out of eagerness and you my 're injure you're self, only setting your self further back. 
Be patient and take the time to get your body strength and conditioning back to normal.


----------



## woodswise (Aug 25, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I've dealt with numerous and I mean numerous injuries and surgeries. Melting down some aft after surgeries and building back up in between them.  I've repeated that cycle many times. So I'd say I know quit a bit about using AAS after injuries.
> If I'm understanding you correctly because I'm not as bright as my buddy stone. Lol.
> If you have not trained in 5 months, you have to realize that muscles have atrophied and  tendons have weakens. The worse thing that anyone could do is a to use AAS immediately after, which could result in another injury by increasing your strength beyond what your muscles and tendons are capable of handling yet.
> So how long should out wait before you start again,....it s hard to say and be specific because it can very depending on the injury and you're physical condition but I would say in your case a good 2 months of consistent training maybe 3. Build you're strength back up, get your body used to lifting again and when you feel comfortable with no pain and you give your body the time to condition back up, then you should be ok to do another cycle.
> ...



Nice post bro.  Very helpful.

I had a hernia fixed last summer and cruised while I was out of the gym.  I went right back on a few weeks after starting training.  But my total time off from training was only four weeks, with two weeks of light work when I first went back.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I've dealt with numerous and I mean numerous injuries and surgeries. Melting down some aft after surgeries and building back up in between them.  I've repeated that cycle many times. So I'd say I know quit a bit about using AAS after injuries.
> If I'm understanding you correctly because I'm not as bright as my buddy stone. Lol.
> If you have not trained in 5 months, you have to realize that muscles have atrophied and  tendons have weakens. The worse thing that anyone could do is a to use AAS immediately after, which could result in another injury by increasing your strength beyond what your muscles and tendons are capable of handling yet.
> So how long should out wait before you start again,....it s hard to say and be specific because it can very depending on the injury and you're physical condition but I would say in your case a good 2 months of consistent training maybe 3. Build you're strength back up, get your body used to lifting again and when you feel comfortable with no pain and you give your body the time to condition back up, then you should be ok to do another cycle.
> ...




I would agree with JAXNY here 100%  I would add that your 1st or two week back take it very slow and not jump right into a full routine either. After being off for 5 months if you try and do a full workout right from the get go you will be hurting so bad it will effect the rest of your progress coming back. I would just start off a few sets per workout and gradually work back to a normal full workout session.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 25, 2014)

dbol will help you repair the injury just about better than anything else. You don't need much at all and it will heal. It increases collagen synthesis up to 400% in some individuals. So, the answer is you don't have to stop and shouldn't stop... just know in your mind that you are still rehabbing an injury. Don't go full force and just view the dbol/test as a "helper" to get you back to full strength, instead of how it would normally bulk you up.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2014)

Get Some said:


> dbol will help you repair the injury just about better than anything else. You don't need much at all and it will heal. It increases collagen synthesis up to 400% in some individuals. So, the answer is you don't have to stop and shouldn't stop... just know in your mind that you are still rehabbing an injury. Don't go full force and just view the dbol/test as a "helper" to get you back to full strength, instead of how it would normally bulk you up.



His time off isn't injury related. From what's he's saying it's a surgery procedure removing something close to his heart.


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> His time off isn't injury related. From what's he's saying it's a surgery procedure removing something close to his heart.



That's correct. I also have been playing it safer lately when it comes to things so I haven't used orals in a while, and I've stopped hgh. I'm not going to add a compound for healing purposes if it has possible health repercussions. I'm just going to stick to my TRT and possibly add another compound for 8 week blasts twice a year, as I've built all the size I ever needed to build. It's more about maintenance and muscle memory for me going forward.

A couple of the replies above were excellent btw. Thanks


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> That's correct. I also have been playing it safer lately when it comes to things so I haven't used orals in a while, and I've stopped hgh. I'm not going to add a compound for healing purposes if it has possible health repercussions. I'm just going to stick to my TRT and possibly add another compound for 8 week blasts twice a year, as I've built all the size I ever needed to build. It's more about maintenance and muscle memory for me going forward.
> 
> A couple of the replies above were excellent btw. Thanks




I have reached that point in my life as well. Exactly what you said.. Gonna just stick to my low dose  of test and just add a compound like mast or bold cyp a couple times a year.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 26, 2014)

Get Some said:


> dbol will help you repair the injury just about better than anything else. You don't need much at all and it will heal. It increases collagen synthesis up to 400% in some individuals. So, the answer is you don't have to stop and shouldn't stop... just know in your mind that you are still rehabbing an injury. Don't go full force and just view the dbol/test as a "helper" to get you back to full strength, instead of how it would normally bulk you up.



In theory Get Some you would be correct in the dbol/ test accelerating the healing process. Although the danger in recommending this to some one coming off of an injury or a significant amount of time from training is that it would take a very disciplined person to keep the weight training slow and easy in the beginning and then maintaining it moderately with out getting carried away from the strength gains from the dbol and test and go right into lifting heavy too soon.  True there are some people who can do this but I'll say from what I have seen, most can't and will not and will possibly 're injure them selves. 
You're a very knowledge guy from your post that I read and I respect what you usually have to say. 
But for me, who knows all to well about dealing with injuries and mistakes that can be made While trying to recover, you'll always hear me preaching caution  to anyone recovering. 
So with all due respect, I have to disagree with your suggestion and I personally highly recommend against it to anyone.


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> In theory Get Some you would be correct in the dbol/ test accelerating the healing process. Although the danger in recommending this to some one coming off of an injury or a significant amount of time from training is that it would take a very disciplined person to keep the weight training slow and easy in the beginning and then maintaining it moderately with out getting carried away from the strength gains from the dbol and test and go right into lifting heavy too soon.  True there are some people who can do this but I'll say from what I have seen, most can't and will not and will possibly 're injure them selves.
> You're a very knowledge guy from your post that I read and I respect what you usually have to say.
> But for me, who knows all to well about dealing with injuries and mistakes that can be made While trying to recover, you'll always hear me preaching causation to anyone recovering.
> So with all due respect, I have to disagree with your suggestion and I personally highly recommend against it to anyone.



I don't really like dbol anyway. Last thing I want to do is gain all kinds of water weight and jack up my blood pressure.


----------



## MoneyShot (Aug 26, 2014)

Also, what's a good HGH dose to speed up healing?


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> I am forced to take off 5 months of training, which really sucks. I'm keeping a clean diet with high protein in the meantime. When it's time to train again, how soon do people usually reintroduce AAS? I'm going to use a very small amount just to activate muscle memory before going back to my TRT dose



Would also like to know more on this


----------

